# non-union code



## LMCODER (Oct 31, 2010)

Would it be correct to use an unlisted cpt code for a  repair with ORIF for a  non-union of clavicle fracture ? As the available code doesn't specify for a non-union. 
Thanks


----------



## jmkitchen (Nov 1, 2010)

Did you look at 23480?  Did your surgeon do an osteotomy?


----------

